# Please Help!!!



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I have one brown lahore cock and one lavender lahore hen with 2 fertile eggs. Which color will be dominant?


----------



## pigeonsR4me (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought I had posted a reply, but see it did not show up so I must have goofed.

Lavendars are part of the Ash-Red color in pigeons (also consisting of mealies, red bars and check, and strawberries).

Ash-Red is dominate over Brown. So this should be a sex-linked mating which would produce:

Lavendar Cocks (carrying brown)
Brown hens

Peter


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

So.......That's means that I did is "correct"?


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Here is a picture of some of my Lahores posted in my webpage

Lavender Lahore


----------



## pigeonsR4me (Apr 29, 2005)

luisrolon - 

Nice picture indeed.

Just as a note, Lavendar is spread ash-red. Forgot to add that to my first post.

Peter


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info..........here more pictures of my pigeons

My Pigeons


----------



## pigeonsR4me (Apr 29, 2005)

I must say, a great looking bunch of birds. So many different breeds too. Must keep you and Juan busy.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes a lot of work but I'll start breeding just lahores, nuns, mookees and oriental frills. Which ones you breed?


----------



## pigeonsR4me (Apr 29, 2005)

My main breeds are swallows and dragoons. I have a few standard fantails, american rollers and oriental frills.

Peter


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Do you have some oriental frills for sale? wanted 3 oriental frill cocks


----------

